# Went delivering today



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I haven't done delivery or driven pax since February so I wasn't sure what to expect. I picked up a DD lunch block today to try to get back into the swing of things.

I'm in a smaller territory so I didn't encounter heavy demand but I was relatively happy with how it went. Our restaurants are now open at 75% capacity so delivery isn't a "necessity" as some people might have thought at the peak of the pandemic.

Pros ~
I didn't have to place nor pay for one single order.

Orders we're coming out ahead of time, much quicker than I've encountered in the past. It seems as if our local restaurants are more aware of their tablets since the virus struck. I didn't have one late delivery and the majority were delivered ahead of schedule.

I grossed $1.25/mile. That's a better per-mile rate than last time I drove pax.

A few locations had racks set up with the food waiting so I didn't have to stand in line or wait for someone to give me the order.

All orders tipped, 2 in cash plus on the app.

My lowest order was $6. It was a 2-mile drop-off and I was literally sitting in the parking lot of the restaurant when I got the ping.

Cons ~
I felt I encountered far more people than if I had driven pax.

I had to go inside every single restaurant, no restaurant allowed delivery pickups via drive-thrus or curbside.

Not one customer wanted it left at the door, they were all "hand to customer" orders.

The construction in the area of the better restaurants creates an insane amount of traffic but I know some back ways and that helped out a bit.


In the grand scheme of things, I feel the pros outweighed the cons. We'll see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Lunches are good. Dinner is better, Sunday night is the best. 

For lunchtime I stay downtown. Lots of businesses ordering for the whole office.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I really dig order & pay for (ethical) multi-apping. They nearly always pay really well in this market and they let me take a quick, cheap run while I wait.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

KevinJohnson said:


> Lunches are good. Dinner is better, Sunday night is the best.
> 
> For lunchtime I stay downtown. Lots of businesses ordering for the whole office.


It's the same for schlepping pax, evening and nighttime is more lucrative.

I've never been a night driver so I've always had to figure out how to make day driving work for me. Same with deliveries. Unfortunately we don't have a business district but I've got a pretty good idea of what restaurants are most ordered from at lunchtime.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> I haven't done delivery or driven pax since February so I wasn't sure what to expect. I picked up a DD lunch block today to try to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> I'm in a smaller territory so I didn't encounter heavy demand but I was relatively happy with how it went. Our restaurants are now open at 75% capacity so delivery isn't a "necessity" as some people might have thought at the peak of the pandemic.
> 
> ...


So
How did you like it ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MHR said:


> I haven't done delivery or driven pax since February so I wasn't sure what to expect. I picked up a DD lunch block today to try to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> I'm in a smaller territory so I didn't encounter heavy demand but I was relatively happy with how it went. Our restaurants are now open at 75% capacity so delivery isn't a "necessity" as some people might have thought at the peak of the pandemic.
> 
> ...


Do you do Eats?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Do you do Eats?


I never have but am thinking about turning it on today during my DD block. I've been reading all the posts about Eats lately and with the changes implemented it seems it's worth checking out.



tohunt4me said:


> So
> How did you like it ?


I've always enjoyed delivery but it didn't fully come to my territory until the beginning of 2019, even then it took a long while for people to start using it. We are generally a frugal lot, rideshare isn't used here for daily transit as in other cities and food delivery has been generally considered a luxury or a treat.

When I started driving rideshare in 2017, I also signed up for all the delivery apps. I would schedule delivery blocks in the big city. I would leave home at 4 a.m. to snag an Uber or Lyft ride to the airport over there and then do airport business traveller runs until time to head to my designated area for my delivery block.

Food is cool to drive, I can ***** at traffic and listen to whatever I want without getting dinged.

Only problem is it makes me very very hungry. :redface:

P.S. I checked out the sidewalks and pathways for obstacles before I headed to the doors. :whistling:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

MHR said:


> Only problem is it makes me very very hungry.


This!

When you pick up a giant order of BBQ and it fills the car. Very hard job.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh my...

I ran UE today while doing my DD block. Never ever again. It was so stressful trying to juggle the deliveries and the extra income didn't seem to really make it worth all the stress. 

One UE delivery almost ruined my per-mile rate, apparently they allow deliveries to the middle of friggin nowhere. I accidentally accepted a McD’s order so had to cancel it as "too far". That then led to a stacked (?) Five Guy’s order with a drop off to the middle of nowhere in the opposite direction, but those 2 we're within one street of each other and they more than made up for the inconvenience with good tips. 

It definitely kept me hopping but I sensed that I could have stayed just as busy today only running one app. 

Overall, I'm very pleased. Grossed $1.10/mile today and all orders were delivered ahead of schedule. Still better than what I'd get driving pax.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> Oh my...
> 
> I ran UE today while doing my DD block. Never ever again. It was so stressful trying to juggle the deliveries and the extra income didn't seem to really make it worth all the stress.
> 
> ...


Just keep at it and that number will go far higher. Nice start.


----------

